# Foxconn BIOS Update?



## ericvon (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm trying to overclock my system. my little Pentium Dual Core E2180. But first I'm trying to update my BIOS, or even see if I can update it. I have a Napa-GL8E or a MCP73M01H1. When I search this in Foxconn's website it doesn't find anything so I'm a little confused. I'd appreciate some help on how I can update or if I can update my BIOS and any tips on overclocking my processor. I don't want to try and get too risky with it and blow up my machine but I do want to safely enhance its performance.


----------



## schw32m (Feb 5, 2010)

ericvon said:


> I'm trying to overclock my system. my little Pentium Dual Core E2180. But first I'm trying to update my BIOS, or even see if I can update it. I have a Napa-GL8E or a MCP73M01H1. When I search this in Foxconn's website it doesn't find anything so I'm a little confused. I'd appreciate some help on how I can update or if I can update my BIOS and any tips on overclocking my processor. I don't want to try and get too risky with it and blow up my machine but I do want to safely enhance its performance.



Napa-GL8E is an HP/Compaq designation of that Foxconn MB. As such Foxconn isn't going to list it. 

These are the specifications for that MB from HP which gives you a short CPU support list.

If you feel that you need to update the BIOS only get one from HP designed for your system. Don't try to flash it with anything other than what HP provides or you take a chance on bricking the MB. Further, HP MBs generally do not allow overclocking due to the BIOS design.

This is sort of a case of what you have is what you have. Pick the best CPU within its support list and stay with that.



> *CPU/Processor	Napa-GL8E*
> 
> Socket: 775
> Supports the following processors:
> ...


----------



## ericvon (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah i read later that you can't overclock brand name computers. so now i'm looking at buying a barebone computer that i can just do whatever on. Thanks for the info


----------

